# going to see a therapist



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Hey everyone,I'm going to see a therapist for the first time ever on tuesday and I'm really nervous. What happens at these appointments? I'm going for anxiety/ocd/depression problems. Is there anything I need to ask them? I'm really really nervous about all this so its definately not helping my anxiety. Should I mention my IBS-D, I'm scared if I do, than they'll tell me the reason that I'm so anxious is because I have D all the time and to take an immodium and get over myself. I'd appreciate any advice you can give me, me and everyone else in my family is new to this whole therapy thing!  Lindsay


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Sorry for getting here late, but how did it go?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi there, I know its too late to advise on that first appointment (I have only just seen your post). I hope it went well.I went to a clinical psychologist for my anxiety and had a very good experience. I was sort of unable to go out (except to work!) without extreme stress. My only advice is, if you can, be 100% open and honest and just go with it. Sometimes even just getting it all out in the open helps a lot.Any therapist worth their salt will be able to pick up on the "bigger picture." They will also be able to let you take the lead and be able to pick up if you are not telling them something that they may think relevant.


----------

